# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products تحديثات :  eMMC Pro - Massive OPPO Models , Samsung C5000 , HTC D820N and more

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro New Models  [29 MAY 2017] 
We are releasing more models ,
more dumps , more pinouts for our customer demands .
Thanks for the feedbacks for our all eMMC Pro Users . 
We just released eMMC Pro V1.08 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] #	OPPO R1107 eMMC Dump	  [ World First ]#	OPPO R1107 eMMC Pinouts	  [ World First ]#	OPPO R3005 eMMC Dump	  [ World First ]#	OPPO R3005 eMMC Pinouts	  [ World First ]#	OPPO R3006 eMMC Dump	  [ World First ]#	OPPO R3006 eMMC Pinouts	  [ World First ]#	OPPO R3007 eMMC Pinouts	  [ Fixed for the VCCQ ]#	OPPO N5117 eMMC Dump	  [ World First ]#	OPPO N5117 eMMC Pinouts	  [ World First ]#	Samsung C5000 eMMC Dump	  [ World First ]#	Samsung C5000 eMMC Pinouts [ World First ]#	HTC D820N eMMC Dump 	[ Thanks to Mathew_Di ]#	HTC D820N eMMC Pinouts 	[ Thanks to Mathew_Di ]You can now operate with almost all mobile phones with eMMC / eMCP inside !
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Advanced eMMC Repair*   *Universal Device Programmer**Free eMMC Booster with eMMC Pro Hardware*  eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

